# Lake Placid, NY 2009 July 3,4&5



## oompappy (Jun 30, 2009)

4th annual I Love BBQ Festival, located on the Olympic speed skating oval in Lake Placid NY, is this weekend. 
http://ilbbqf.com/slideshow/bbq.html

If your competing, or just happen to be in the area for the 4th, stop by and say hello. 
http://lakeplacid.com/


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 30, 2009)

I would strongly advise anyone with a stickburner or needing firewood...get it there.  You are going to have "visitors" there.  Same goes for Oink in Sept.  Mind those firewood laws.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 5, 2009)

anyone got any results for this one ?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a Saturday/Sunday contest.  They are still cooking.  Results won't be out until this evening.

Results of the Junior World BBQ Championship held yesterday are as follows:

GC: Little Dick And His Big Green Egg
RGC: Quau II


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 5, 2009)

forgot.. Northeast Sat/Sun/ not Fri/Sat   tanx


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2009)

QUAU II -- UH OH!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep and she's a girl!   I think her name is Hannah!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2009)

she's gonna a menace on the circuit in a few years!


----------



## oompappy (Jul 6, 2009)

Results for the KCBS segment...

*Overall...*
1 I Smell Smoke!!
2 Smoke On Wheels
3 Transformer BBQ
4 Mr. Bobo & The Traveling
5 Quau
6 Yabba Dabba Que
7 The Bastey Boys
8 Jack's Downhome BBQ
9 Green Mountain Smoke Sha
10 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
11 Q Haven
12 Lunchmeat
13 C.B. BBQ
14 Good Smoke BBQ
15 Ocean County Pig Assissi
16 Swamp Pit BBQ
17 Big Bell Bar Be Que
18 Oompappy
19 Smokin Hoggz
20 Lost Nations Smoke Co.
21 Wildwood BBQ NYC
22 Dirty Dick & The Legless
23 Cue's Your Daddy
24 The Best of Brit BBQ
25 Hogbutts BBQ
26 2BQ'd
27 ZBQ
28 All Fired Up Backyard BB
29 The Purple Turtle Cateri
30 Boneyard Smokers
31 NY Phat Daddy's
32 Meat At Slim's
33 Q Wannabees
34 Ma's Que Crew
35 Stanley's Smokehouse


*Chicken...*
1 Mr. Bobo & The Traveling
2 Smoke On Wheels
3 Lunchmeat
4 I Smell Smoke!!
5 Q Haven
6 Yabba Dabba Que
7 Smokin Hoggz
8 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
9 Quau
10 Wildwood BBQ NYC
11 Boneyard Smokers
12 Ocean County Pig Assissi
13 C.B. BBQ
14 Lost Nations Smoke Co.
15 All Fired Up Backyard BB
16 The Bastey Boys
17 Transformer BBQ
18 2BQ'd
19 ZBQ
20 Green Mountain Smoke Sha
21 The Purple Turtle Cateri
22 Cue's Your Daddy
23 Jack's Downhome BBQ
24 Hogbutts BBQ
25 Good Smoke BBQ
26 Big Bell Bar Be Que
27 The Best of Brit BBQ
28 Ma's Que Crew
29 Meat At Slim's
30 Swamp Pit BBQ
31 Q Wannabees
32 Stanley's Smokehouse
33 Dirty Dick & The Legless
34 NY Phat Daddy's
35 Oompappy


*Ribs...*
1 Dirty Dick & The Legless
2 Mr. Bobo & The Traveling
3 Transformer BBQ
4 The Best of Brit BBQ
5 Yabba Dabba Que
6 I Smell Smoke!!
7 Lost Nations Smoke Co.
8 The Bastey Boys
9 Quau
10 Q Haven
11 Jack's Downhome BBQ
12 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
13 Ocean County Pig Assissi
14 Swamp Pit BBQ
15 Oompappy
16 NY Phat Daddy's
17 Cue's Your Daddy
18 Big Bell Bar Be Que
19 Lunchmeat
20 Q Wannabees
21 Boneyard Smokers
22 C.B. BBQ
23 Wildwood BBQ NYC
24 Green Mountain Smoke Sha
25 Smoke On Wheels
26 Smokin Hoggz
27 2BQ'd
28 The Purple Turtle Cateri
29 ZBQ
30 Ma's Que Crew
31 All Fired Up Backyard BB
32 Good Smoke BBQ
33 Hogbutts BBQ
34 Stanley's Smokehouse
35 Meat At Slim's


*Pork...*
1 Smoke On Wheels
2 Mr. Bobo & The Traveling
3 Jack's Downhome BBQ
4 Dirty Dick & The Legless
5 Green Mountain Smoke Sha
6 Transformer BBQ
7 Quau
8 Yabba Dabba Que
9 I Smell Smoke!!
10 Good Smoke BBQ
11 C.B. BBQ
12 Big Bell Bar Be Que
13 Lost Nations Smoke Co.
14 Q Haven
15 Smokin Hoggz
16 Hogbutts BBQ
17 Cue's Your Daddy
18 Ocean County Pig Assissi
19 Swamp Pit BBQ
20 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
21 Wildwood BBQ NYC
22 Meat At Slim's
23 The Bastey Boys
24 Stanley's Smokehouse
25 2BQ'd
26 Oompappy
27 Q Wannabees
28 Lunchmeat
29 The Best of Brit BBQ
30 The Purple Turtle Cateri
31 All Fired Up Backyard BB
32 ZBQ
33 Ma's Que Crew
34 Boneyard Smokers
35 NY Phat Daddy's


*Brisket...*
1 Good Smoke BBQ
2 Oompappy
3 The Bastey Boys
4 I Smell Smoke!!
5 Transformer BBQ
6 Smoke On Wheels
7 Swamp Pit BBQ
8 Lunchmeat
9 ZBQ
10 Green Mountain Smoke Sha
11 Quau
12 C.B. BBQ
13 Big Bell Bar Be Que
14 Hogbutts BBQ
15 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
16 Yabba Dabba Que
17 NY Phat Daddy's
18 All Fired Up Backyard BB
19 Ocean County Pig Assissi
20 Jack's Downhome BBQ
21 Ma's Que Crew
22 Q Haven
23 2BQ'd
24 The Purple Turtle Cateri
25 Smokin Hoggz
26 Meat At Slim's
27 Wildwood BBQ NYC
28 Boneyard Smokers
29 The Best of Brit BBQ
30 Cue's Your Daddy
31 Mr. Bobo & The Traveling
32 Lost Nations Smoke Co.
33 Q Wannabees
34 Dirty Dick & The Legless
35 Stanley's Smokehouse


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 6, 2009)

Great job on the 2nd place Brisket 'Pappy.  Congratulations!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2009)

Pappy dropped a brisket bomb on dem boys!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2009)

Pappy...looks like that chicken could use some help from Bubba?!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 6, 2009)

Just so long as I don't start it too early.  What an a-hole I am. :roll:   Nice showing Brian.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Just so long as I don't start it too early.  What an a-hole I am. :roll:   Nice showing Brian.


I told you I had ideas for the chicken....but no  
Nice job on the Brisket Brian and pappy
Also nice showing Giggler


----------



## The Giggler (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Witt.  Congrats to everyone.

Yes, we had quite a showing this weekend.  A good time too.  Pretty cool standing on a podium for awards.

Now onto Troy!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 7, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys!  It is nice to have atleast one thing go right.  Pappy the chicken  ?  Is that the same recipe from Roc City? Ouch, those LP judges are tough.  Great event even with the horrible weather.  Atleast we could pack dry this time.  Time for Troy...


----------



## BBQcure (Jul 8, 2009)

Great showing Mike and Brian. Hopefully this will continue into Troy

All the best and congrats again

Tim


----------

